# Jewel Cichlid Tank Mates



## lilamishboy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, I recently decided to get into fish, as a hobby, (specifically cichlids) and after much deliberation I decided to go with a Jewel Cichlid (not sure which one scientifically). I only bought one, and he is housed in a 30 gallon tank with loads of plants and rocks and driftwood as decor. I have had him now for about 3 months and I am really enjoying the hobby, however, I would now like to get maybe one or two more fish to add to the tank, in order to add some more action and color to the tank. I would rather the fish I add ate the same food as the Jewel, so I don't have to worry about different foods or anything specific to an additional fish. Also, from all the research I have done, I gather that jewels are highly aggressive and cannot generally be kept with other fish. Is there really truth to that? Or is there some cichlid out there (relatively easy to find) that I could add to the tank in order to spice things up a bit? There are plenty places to hide and seems to me that there is adequate room for at least 2 territories.

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never kept them, so take this with a grain of salt, but a pair of spawning jewels has a reputation for killing their tankmates, and individual fish are supposed to be fairly well behaved. They color up amazingly when they're spawning, and you get to see all the cool behavior, so I'd personally keep a pair of them.


----------



## lilamishboy (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so if I were to get a female jewel and put her in the tank with the already estabolised male, he will "hopefully" not attack her?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you get a female, pull out the male and completely redo the aquascape. Then add both fish at once. Rearranging the decor will eliminate all of the males 'home turf.' They could attack one another as well.


----------

